# Hammock Crazy!



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I went a bit CrAzY crocheting hammocks! LMAO...So far Jay abd Bob have 6 hammocks and one hanging tube thing in their cage! Only thing stopping me now is that I have run outa yarn.  Dang it! They have room in there cage for 4-6 more...hehe. I'll try to control myself. Ill post some pictures soon to show ya how its looking. 

Does anyone know how to crochet hammocks? I want to make a cornor hammock, but I only know how to crochet a square! LMAO  Im a dork, anyways I keep ya'll updated on how the cage is looking.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm sure if you look it up they'll have patterns and how to do it. It's not as difficult as knitting! (I used to know, but I didn't practice enough so I odn't really remember)

I have my boyfriend sew my hammocks whenever I get fabric.


Also, I would think their paws would slip right through the holes in a crochet hammock(maybe making it not the best kind of hammock?). I have a crochet blanket and my toes used to get stuck in the holes....xD hehe


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

The holes arnt big enough to get stuck on, you cant even see any really cuz I made it tighter than normal. I had the boys test one before I made them. Oh man! They love them, everyday I see them sleeping in them, hehe. Yeah, Ill look around on the net for patterns. I have never tried knitting before...I heard its hard. I was thinking about sewing hammocks but I dont know how to use the machine. >.<


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

kniiting isn;t all that hard. no more difficult then crocheting anyway. at least that's what i find. but i'm fairly beginner level on both so i haven't tried anything all that advanced. maybe that's when the difficulties change a bit.. 

but with the crochet hammocks. have you tried using the string fine yarn stuff? the stuff they use to make doillies? if you use a small needle with it the knots are very tight and easier on the hands then using yarn and going tight on it. it would be faster too as you wouldn't have to have such a firm hold on the yarn... 

anyway, looking forward to the pictures. i'm planing on giving crotchet and knitted hammocks a try this summer break. it would be great to see what others have tried.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

JennieLove said:


> Does anyone know how to crochet hammocks? I want to make a cornor hammock, but I only know how to crochet a square! LMAO  Im a dork, anyways I keep ya'll updated on how the cage is looking.


Don't you just crochet twice into one to increase and two together to decrease? Or is it not a triangle you are wanting?

I know what you mean about the hammock addiction - I just put one more in there and brought it up to 4 - I'm planning one more, then I think I'll stop :lol:


----------



## radical (Jan 15, 2007)

That sounds nifty! I wish I knew how to crochet haha.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

radical said:


> That sounds nifty! I wish I knew how to crochet haha.


It's really quite easy - you can teach yourself the basics in an evening. There are loads of tutorials online, or you can get a card thing from the craft store that shows a lot of stitches for about a $1.


----------



## radical (Jan 15, 2007)

DonnaK said:


> radical said:
> 
> 
> > That sounds nifty! I wish I knew how to crochet haha.
> ...


i'm going to look into that!


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

radical said:


> i'm going to look into that!


Yay! Let us know how you get on with it. I'm not an expert crocheter by any means, but if you need any help I'll try.


----------



## radical (Jan 15, 2007)

DonnaK said:


> radical said:
> 
> 
> > i'm going to look into that!
> ...


alrighty, thanks


----------



## tasha (Oct 16, 2006)

I started hand sewing blankets and hammocks for my rats (doing a quilt type thing, sewing squares together) but this sounds fun too. My grandma crochets and once tried to teach me and I got so frustrated LOL I'm afraid to even try it on my own. But this sounds cool! I might just have to.


----------



## lizzydeztic (Mar 15, 2007)

cast on 3 and increase at the beginning of each row. that's what i did.

wait no not cast on, i'm thinking knitting. i don't remember the correct words for crocheting. but yep, that's how i crocheted my girls a hammock.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

lizzydeztic said:


> cast on 3 and increase at the beginning of each row. that's what i did.
> 
> wait no not cast on, i'm thinking knitting. i don't remember the correct words for crocheting. but yep, that's how i crocheted my girls a hammock.


Chain 3?


----------



## tungstenrat (Mar 13, 2007)

Um, I'm no expert in any kind of handy craft but, in reference to triangular hammocks, why not just crochet a square one and fold it diagonally corner to corner?

Just a thought ...


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Ooh, yeah, a big granny square... then you could leave it open so they can go inside, or lay on top.


----------

